# Re: MK30 D/S seal leak



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I would think grinding and pressing on a Wear sleeve ...





> I'd be talking to a machine shop.
> I'd want to know if the seal contact area on a shaft can be resurfaced
> without weakening the original temper of the steel and to recreate the original shape.
> I'm no machinist, but I wonder if it could be brazed or welded, then put on a lathe to re-cut.
> ...


----------

